# Tear Stains on Light Furred Animals



## MissBodhi (Sep 1, 2011)

What would you consider the best remedy for recurrent tear stains beneath a dogs eyes? I've tried warm water and brushing/picking it out but they keep coming back. Is it safe to use a tearless shampoo around this area? 

Please let me know all of your home-remedies! 

My dog below:


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got a white dog as well. I bathe my dogs once a week with a gentle shampoo and use a children's toothbrush to work it in at the corners of her eyes. Once a week may seem too often for some people, but the belief that you can over-bathe a dog is silly. Bathing doesn't dry out a dogs coat. Harsh shampoos and inadequate rinsing does. 
In the summer months I use Eqyss micro-tek shampoo on her chin and eyes to keep the red stains at bay.. It seems all the time spent swimming in the lake and digging in the sand creates the perfect environment for whatever causes the stains (I have heard yeast but don't know if it's true or not). Below is a photo of her the year I didn't use Micro-tek.. we had just come back from a week at the lake when stains at the corners of her eyes, all over her chin and front paws just leaped out of nowhere. I started using micro-tek on those spots for the remainder of the summer and while it doesn't take out the old stains, it does seem to prevent new ones. 

The disaster year:









Last year.. no more stains 









After returning from the lake this year


----------



## MissBodhi (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello, and thank you for your response! ...Is Eqyss Micro-Tek something you can buy OTC at an animal supply store?

(By the way your doggy is adorable and his face looks so clean & white!)


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Might have been a coicidence but have you tried changing foods? My Japanese Chin had some tearstains that went away after switching to another brand.

Other than that, people say that Angel Eyes works.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know if it can be purchased in stores.. I would imagine there must be some stores that carry it, but I have always just gotten it online at www.countrymileanimalhealth.com, they sell it for $9.60 or something.. the cheapest I can find and it always comes with the tops securely taped shut so they don't pop open during shipping. I also tried angel eyes, but the dogs wouldn't touch the stuff.


----------

